# A Long Review of my Sinn 556



## Aquapro

Below is a review of the first watch in a collection I plan on building. I chose the Sinn 556 as my first watch.As I am new to this, I welcome any feedback or critique. Not a lot of info on the watch is available online, as Sinn is not as well known, but I am happy to share what I have been able to gather. I hope you enjoy the review. 










About Sinn

Sinn is a relatively new brand, based in Germany. It was founded in 1961 by Helmut Sinn, a former WW2 pilot and flight instructor. Sadly, he passed away just a few weeks ago, at 102 years old. Sinn would be best described as a manufacturer of tool watches.They are well regarded for the pilots watches, which often resemble clocks you would find in aircraft cockpits.

In 1994, Mr. Sinn sold his company to former IWC director, Lothar Schmidt. Under his direction,Sinn has developed new and exciting watch technologies such as Tigiment hardened cases, dehumidification technology through the use of special gases, DIAPAL technology which consists of replacing the rubies in the escapement with diamonds and relieving the need for lubricants in that part of the watch. They even have a line of watches made of the same steel that German submarines are constructed of. Sinn casing is so renowned that top manufactures like A. Lange & Sohne obtain cases from them.

Buying the Watch

In the U.S., all Sinn watches can be purchased through WatchBuys. The first thing to point out about them is that they are a distributor, and not a retailer of watches. This cuts the middle man mark-up out of the picture, which is one of the reasons why Sinn is so affordable.

The experience of buying my watch through them was remarkable! When I first started to consider Sinn, I emailed a couple questions to customer service. I was surprised to receive an email back suggesting to give them a call for the answers to my questions. However, when I did so, I could not have been more pleased with the level of care received by them. Several hours later, I placed the call, and they immediately knew who they were speaking with. It was impressive that they knew who I was based on an email I had sent the night before.

The representative was super friendly and helpful. He was extremely knowledgeable about Sinn watches and never pushy in the slightest way. I almost got the feeling I was talking to a watch enthusiast who simply enjoyed talking about watches rather than someone looking to sell me something. I had already settled on the 556, but based on that and the questions I had asked, he was very quickly able to tell what I was and wasn't looking for in a watch in general. I ordered the watch and received it in less than two days, standard shipping from Watch Buys.

The Unboxing









The watch comes in a black leather box. The bracelet has screwed links, and receiving the supplies to adjust the bracelet myself was a welcome surprise. Also included in the box was the manual and warranty card, good for two years. When I opened the box, I was struck that the watch had already been set to the exact time where I was (the three second difference being the result of the watch taking just under two days to get to me).

On to the Watch Itself&#8230;










Case

Being an entry-level Sinn, the 556 doesn't use the Tigiment
hardened steel or any of the other technologies alluded to above. However, it is still a very sturdy piece constructed of 316L Stainless Steel. It is satin finished which gives it a slightly shinier look. However, you won't find any polishing on this watch, not even on the fixed bezel or the sides of the links. The screw-in crown is rather large which allows for easy operation as well as a 200 meter water resistance rating. Very impressive on an entry-level pilot's watch. At 38.5 x 11mm, the watch is optimally sized for a wide variety of wrists, although it does perhaps seem to wear a bit larger.

Dial










This dial is simple, but catchy in its own way. While a tool watch, it retains a certain degree of elegance and simplicity, while also employing a glossy background. To me, the nicest looking watches are those where you find yourself just taking in the dial as a whole, without any one part of the dial attracting your eyes to it more than another.The symmetry and simplicity work very well. While it is quite a bit more minimalistic than other watches, it seems to work quite nicely here.

Several versions of the 556 are available. The 'A' version has numerical markings, while the 'I' version which I chose has indices only. They also have a blue version available, which is even more striking, but lacks a date feature. 
The sword hands are covered in lume as well as the hour markers. The black matte finish nearer to the center of the hands have grown on me and help to make for a cleaner looking dial. I wish the hands were slightly longer, but otherwise are very nice.

The dial is protected by a sapphire crystal with two layers of anti-reflective coating.

While the lume is generously applied, one disappointing thing is that it doesn't last very long. The two pictures below were only taken 10 minutes apart and you can see a very noticeable difference.















Bracelet 

The bracelet has solid links and is very sturdy feeling. However, this is not a heavy watch. It is very comfortable to wear. The satanized finish carries over to the bracelet. At first, I wasn't crazy about-the H-link design, but it has grown on me. It doesn't scream out to me like the Omega bracelets do, but it does look and feel nice. A convenient feature for this price range, are the screwed links. Adding and removing links is a breeze with the included tools and although it sounds absurd, I did feel more connected with the watch doing it myself rather than getting it sized at a jeweler (although by this point, I was almost expecting Watch Buys to have somehow already magically sized the bracelet for me  









Having a push-button deployment clasp would have been nice as opposed to a pressure release one, but it does operate securely and even features a diver's extension! Being more of a fan of diving watches the screw-in crown, well apportioned lume, diver's extension, and 200 M of water resistance goes a long way for me.

The Movement









Although a German watch, the Sinn 556 features a Swiss ETA 2824-2 top-grade automatic movement. The movement is visible through the display case-back. While most other watch manufacturers use a mineral crystal on the case-back, Sinn elected to put a sapphire crystal on there as well with a layer of AR coating on the underside.Was it necessary? Not really, but still a nice touch.

The movement is nothing fancy but does have some catchy touches such as the signature 'gold-colored' rotor and blue screws. My understanding is that the rotor winds in both directions. This watch features a 42-hour power-reserve and oscillates at 28,800 BPH. I personally would have traded a lower bph for a slightly higher power-reserve but won't complain.

In addition to improved accuracy, the top-grade movement features several advantages over the standard and elabore grades, such as improvements to the main spring, balance wheel, and shock protection system. I'm still new to all this, but my understanding is that the top-grade movements come with a Glucydur balance wheel and Incabloc shock protection. I'll have to spend some time further reading into all this.

One thing to point out. When I was searching for my new acquisition, I wanted something that offered some degree of anti-magnetic protection. This watch has a stated resistance to 4,800 A/M. However, I have since learned that is standard of German and Swiss watches. All ETA movements contain that level of protection. Some call it out while others don't. Sinn does offer watches that have protection up to 80,000 A/M (equivalent to a Rolex Milgauss), but they come with solid case-backs which I didn't care for. 

Overall Impressions

I have been wearing this watch for just under a week now, and I have to say I am very impressed with it. Given the aesthetics of it and technology behind it, this could very well be a one size fits all watch. It's the kind of watch you can wear with any outfit and can do pretty much anything with. Plus, the fact that Sinn isn't exactly a household name is something that appeals to me as well. This is a very well built watch that isn't going to draw unwanted attention.
My grail watch is the Aqua Terra, and while I do plan on owning one in the next few years, I think this could make a fine, less-expensive substitute. It even features a higher water-resistance than the Aqua Terra. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a first nice watch.


----------



## mumblypeg

Nice review......and fantastic pics!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

mumblypeg said:


> ...and fantastic pics!


Is that sarcasm or are you seeing pics that I'm not?


----------



## GreatScott

Sarcasm, why spend so much time on a review without a pic?


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for sharing the review. Enjoy your Sinn!


----------



## Nclaridge

I thought it was just me who couldn’t see the pics! Great review though, this watch is on my list for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquapro

It looks like the format and all my photos got messed up. I fixed a lot of the typos and will figure out how to get the photos back in here.


----------



## Aquapro

Can anyone tell me a way to insert photos in certain parts of my review? It seems the best I can do is add an attachment and have the photo appear at the bottom of the post. Not quite what I was hoping for. Thanks!


----------



## SJR3

Such a great watch with a fatal flaw: it's too small, even for small wrists.


----------



## Aquapro

I think it fits me perfectly, but my wrists are beyond small. As noted in my review, I do think it wears a bit larger than it would seem on paper. Plus it’s very comfortable.


----------



## Aquapro

Finally got pictures added!


----------



## ChristoO

Nice review Aquapro. I continue to be drawn back to the 556 because it seems like a perfect size for daily wear and a look that can do anything. It's on my short list for sure. 

Hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Aristoccdn

how to you know it is a top movement ?


----------



## Nclaridge

Awesome now that the photos are up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Nice review! I have a 556 anni on leather. Can you comment on the bracelet endlink fit to the case? Pictures are often misleading due to shadows.


----------



## Aquapro

"I continue to be drawn back to the 556 because it seems like a perfect size for daily wear and a look that can do anything."

Totally agree. It has elements of a sports watch with a bit of a rugged look to it. However, with the glossy dial and satin finish, it appears dressy as well. Then with the combined features of a pilot watch and a diver's watch, it really is an all-occasion watch. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Aquapro

Aristoccdn said:


> how to you know it is a top movement ?


That is from what I have researched online and confirmed by the representative at Watch Buys. Unless I am mistaken, all Sinns come with a top grade movement.


----------



## Aquapro

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice review! I have a 556 anni on leather. Can you comment on the bracelet endlink fit to the case? Pictures are often misleading due to shadows.


It fits nicely, in my opinion. It has solid endlinks, doesn't ratter, and doesn't seem to have any significant gaps.


----------



## Dyneema

Great review and pictures! As others have noted, the contrasting dial makes the seemingly small 38.5 mm case wear much larger than it does in real life. It's a fantastic watch and wear it in good health.


----------



## Watcher1988

Thanks for the review man. And taking the time to make your first. Imo this is what a watch forum for enthousiasts should be. 

I'm sorry to see so many haters in the world now a days. When i read the comments of people on any article on social media you see a lot of folks reacting not really in a respectful way. In which they do not realise the time and effort spend making the article by that person. Just too many people that have an opinion while not having any knowledge about the subject themselves. It's good to have an opinion but stay true to it and respect others. If you do not have a positive opinion or thoughtful way then sometimes it is better to just be silent and find out what the cause is of always talking ..... 

Just stay true to yourself and respect life..


----------



## yerwol

SJR3 said:


> Such a great watch with a fatal flaw: it's too small, even for small wrists.


Couldn't disagree more. It wears larger than its 38.5mm case would have you believe. That aside, I think its a shame how so many modern watches have moved towards being dinner plates on the wrist.


----------



## sticky

Somehow I managed to miss this review (DOH!). Nice one.


----------



## SJR3

yerwol said:


> Couldn't disagree more. It wears larger than its 38.5mm case would have you believe. That aside, I think its a shame how so many modern watches have moved towards being dinner plates on the wrist.


Agree to disagree. 

Certainly, opinions and preferences will vary, but there are countless reviews of the 556 expressing the sentiment that it's too small, even the larger 856 being too small as well. I'm not advocating for a dinner plate, but 41 or 42 mm would be perfect IMO.

Anyway, nice review, Aquapro. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Toothbras

Thanks for taking time to write this and glad you are enjoying your beautiful new Sinn!


----------



## mattsbeers

> Couldn't disagree more. It wears larger than its 38.5mm case would have you believe. That aside, I think its a shame how so many modern watches have moved towards being dinner plates on the wrist.


100% agree with this disagree. I think anything bigger than 42mm seems huge! 38mm is such a nice size and so many sub 40mm watches wear bigger and have great wrist presence.


----------



## Dennis K

mattsbeers said:


> 100% agree with this disagree. I think anything bigger than 42mm seems huge! 38mm is such a nice size and so many sub 40mm watches wear bigger and have great wrist presence.


I also think that the 38.5mm 556 wears a bit larger than it's diameter suggests, due to the simple dial being so legible and dominant. It looks great on a very wide variety of wrist sizes.


----------



## ndrs63

SJR3 said:


> Such a great watch with a fatal flaw: it's too small, even for small wrists.


this is what I'm struggling with too. I like the price point, the top grade ETA movement, and sapphire see-through case, but the 38.5 mm case bothers me a bit. I want a Sinn in my collection, but I'm afraid I'll be dissapointed when I start wearing it. Watched a few youtube videos with wrist shots, and am still on the fence...


----------



## zetaplus93

ndrs63 said:


> this is what I'm struggling with too. I like the price point, the top grade ETA movement, and sapphire see-through case, but the 38.5 mm case bothers me a bit. I want a Sinn in my collection, but I'm afraid I'll be dissapointed when I start wearing it. Watched a few youtube videos with wrist shots, and am still on the fence...


Have you checked out the new Sinn 836 or 856?

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-836-Tegimented-on-Strap-18p4331.htm

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-856-I-B-Tegimented-on-Strap-18p4321.htm


----------



## GMT_Bezel

good read! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ndrs63

zetaplus93 said:


> Have you checked out the new Sinn 836 or 856?
> 
> http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-836-Tegimented-on-Strap-18p4331.htm
> 
> http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-856-I-B-Tegimented-on-Strap-18p4321.htm


Yes, they are gorgeous, but the price is one consideration. At $1800 it's a different category of watches I'm looking at. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K

ndrs63 said:


> this is what I'm struggling with too. I like the price point, the top grade ETA movement, and sapphire see-through case, but the 38.5 mm case bothers me a bit. I want a Sinn in my collection, but I'm afraid I'll be dissapointed when I start wearing it. Watched a few youtube videos with wrist shots, and am still on the fence...


How large is your wrist?


----------



## nodnar

The Sinn 104’s are very popular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyvice

Even though the 836 is 43mm, it can be worn by almost anyone because the lugs are so short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alessio93v

Is this watch suitable for a wrist of 6.75'?


----------



## Topdude

Like mine. Yes, you can pull it off. I even wear the UX which is even bigger (lug to lug)


----------



## ndrs63

Dennis K said:


> How large is your wrist?


7" (18 cm)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes

The watch looks great on you. Not too small at all.


----------



## Dennis K

ndrs63 said:


> 7" (18 cm)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally think the 556 would look just fine on you. However, if you only have 40mm+ watches in your collection, then it may come across as a little small to you.


----------



## ndrs63

Dennis K said:


> I personally think the 556 would look just fine on you. However, if you only have 40mm+ watches in your collection, then it may come across as a little small to you.


Yeah, that's what is happening. Wife called my Damasko DA36 s toy watch when she first saw it on my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Aquapro said:


> <...>
> 
> In the U.S., all Sinn watches can be purchased through WatchBuys. The first thing to point out about them is that they are a distributor, and not a retailer of watches. This cuts the middle man mark-up out of the picture, which is one of the reasons why Sinn is so affordable.


Great review.

I don't understand this comment, though. WatchBuys is a retailer. If they are the intermediary between the manufacturer and the purchaser, aren't they the middleman? WatchBuys purchases watches at a discount from Sinn-analogous to wholesale pricing-then sells at a marked-up retail price. Yes, they are the only official Sinn "distributor" in the U.S., but that method of "distribution" is just a normal retail relationship.

"Cutting out the middleman" would be the Stowa model of selling direct-to-consumer.


----------



## paj20

Nice review. I own a 556A on H-link bracelet, and after 2 years of daily use, I am almost as ecstatic as you are


----------



## Mauric

Aquapro said:


> Aristoccdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> how to you know it is a top movement ?
> 
> 
> 
> That is from what I have researched online and confirmed by the representative at Watch Buys. Unless I am mistaken, all Sinns come with a top grade movement.
Click to expand...

Great review. Congrats! It's a great watch that I'm liking exhausted day more.

To my understanding it's not true that all 556 have top grade movement inside. Some have and others don't.

The only ones that have all top grade movements inside are the 556 anniversary.


----------



## cadomniel

I have owned 556 i on h link bracelet , 556A on finelink bracelet and loved them both! Its one of my favorites of all time, and I only sold my Sinn watches to by Omegas and Rolexes. Actually, the Sinn 656 was the first watch I bought breaking $1,000 when I first got into this hobby.

I bought my 556A in 2013 new and noticed they are quite a bit more expensive nowadays. I still like the 556A, 556i and 856 UTC and would love to add it to my collection again...hopefully the third time is a keeper.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Mauric said:


> Great review. Congrats! It's a great watch that I'm liking exhausted day more.
> 
> To my understanding it's not true that all 556 have top grade movement inside. Some have and others don't.
> 
> The only ones that have all top grade movements inside are the 556 anniversary.


According to the watchbuys description/specs they do - same description for all the 556x models

Notable features of the Sinn 556 A include:.

Case in 316L surgical stainless steel

Sapphire crystals on both sides of the watch

Double coated anti-reflective covering

Dual seal crown lock to improve water resistance

Sapphire crystal back to view the decorated movement

* Top Grade (chronometer level) movement*


----------

